# Silicone Seam Starting to Pull Apart on ADA tank?



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi all,

I purchased a brand new ADA 60P 7 or 8 months ago. Today I was looking at the tank and I noticed that near the top of the tank, it looks as if water and algae is starting to seep into the silicone seal. There is water between the front pane of glass and the silicone seal.

Here's a picture of it. 









You can see that at one point the water has seeped almost halfway through the silicone seal...

If I gently push on the glass I can see the water being pushed out of the seal a little. This is making me a little concerned. I can see this happening to a lesser degree in several places on the tank. I've made a point of being gentle with the tank and not putting excessive force on the glass panes so I'm pretty sure this hasn't been caused by me...

Has anyone else seen this before?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Ya get a new tank asap


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Does anyone know if the ADA warranty covers this sort of thing? 

The stand I'm using isn't ADA brand so does that void their warranty?


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Return it to the place of purchase or call them and see what they say.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have emailed ADA about this thread. And ADA did a quick response back to me today.

"This is normal. It is the excess glue that is diagonally spread on top of the actual seal. The actual seal is where the two glass are pendicular (right angle) to each other. Algae usually form under this diagonal area and it is the hardest area to clean. I have seen so many of this kind of algae under the silicon tank and still ok even after 5 years. I have even seen snail eggs embedded inside this area of the silicon and still no problem. 


As long as water does not leak outside the tank, the silicon holding the two glass together should be ok.

I will still send pictures to Japan to let them be the judge. "


----------



## miyabi-aqua (May 20, 2011)

Hello Spit1A, I have seen so many of this type of delamination on the excess glue area due to algae growing under it. As long as the glue holding the two glass together (right angle) is not contaminated, you should be ok. Do not attempt to clean it using excessive force. If you must clean it, use a tooth brush and gently brush the algae away. 

I will send your picture to Japan and get their official comment on this. Give me a few days for them to respond. 

Thank you for posting.


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you for looking into this for me Charles and miyabi-aqua.

miyabi-aqua, I have sent you an email with the additional information and pictures.

Thanks!


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

This issue has been resolved. ADA will be replacing the tank for me. 

I just wanted to thank Joseph at Miyabi Aqua Design for sorting this out for me!

Thanks!


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

I did this to one of my old tanks by being a little too aggressive with a plastic algae scraper. From your picture, it looks like there might be a little cut in the seal at the top of the water line where your scraper may have got under the bead and lifted it off the glass.

In any case, I'm glad you got a replacement.


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

I actually don't use a scraper or any blade type cleaner. 

I've got a little pad with foam on it that I used to clean the glass. The pad is thicker than the thickness of the silicone so I don't think there's anyway I cut or got under the seal with the pad. I also didn't bother cleaning right up against the corner to make sure I didn't touch the seam.

I had some snails in the tank and they actually did a pretty good job of cleaning all along the seam


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

Just read your 60P journal. Huge shame to have to tear it down to replace the tank. It is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Chiumanfu said:


> Just read your 60P journal. Huge shame to have to tear it down to replace the tank. It is absolutely beautiful.


Thanks! Yea, I was pretty disappointed that I would have to shut it down. It was getting to the point where I was happy with it. But I guess I can take this as an opportunity to try a different layout and some different plants...


----------

